# Average driver wastes 38 hours per year in traffic



## MrFSS (Sep 26, 2007)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- Drivers waste nearly an entire work week each year sitting in traffic on the way to and from their jobs, according to a national study released Tuesday.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) -- Drivers waste nearly an entire work week each year sitting in traffic on the way to and from their jobs, according to a national study released Tuesday.


They must have left us out, during rush hours it take me 49 minutes to go between the theater and home 2.8 miles.

Aloha


----------



## AlanB (Sep 27, 2007)

GG-1 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON (AP) -- Drivers waste nearly an entire work week each year sitting in traffic on the way to and from their jobs, according to a national study released Tuesday.
> ...


I'm just happy that my city, still the largest in the US I believe, doesn't even make it into the top 10.  And that of course is thanks to the fact that overall NYC never threw away its trains. Yes there were a few mistakes here and there, but overall the lines that we had 50 years ago we still have.

It just goes to show what a good train system can do.


----------



## Penn Central (Sep 27, 2007)

AlanB said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Unlike in VA, where we tore up the Washington & Old Dominion RR, sold the Richmond, Fredericksburg, and Potomac RR to CSX, and wonder why our traffic is so bad and why our few remaining commuter trains have to pull over for CSX freights  . At least we got rewarded with a spot in the top ten most-congested :lol: .


----------



## JayPea (Sep 27, 2007)

And in my neck of the woods, Spokane is next to the bottom in the LEAST congested category. Kinda gives opponents of a push to get light rail in the Spokane area ammunition, it looks like.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 28, 2007)

Note that my area (L.A.) tops the list, at 72 hours. Do I care? Yes and no. I've been auto-free since '83, so congestion stats rarely affect me personally. And BTW, all the money I don't spend supporting a vehicle that spends most of its time sitting around doing nothing allows me to ride Amtrak more often and take more frequent vacations. No payments, no maintenance, no fuel (I laugh every time gas prices go up), no insurance, no tolls, no parking costs, no annual registration fees, no (potential) traffic tickets. All that junk adds up!

Of course I'm concerned about the adverse economic impact of traffic congestion in Southern California, where the Pacific Electric (Big Red Cars) was once the world's largest (geographically) rapid transit system. There's an odd dyanamic that seems to be at work here. Many people are in favor of improved rail transit (oil companies, car dealers, and freeway contractors excepted). But while you hear people touting the virtues of taking cars off the roads, it always seems to be other peoples' cars they're talking about, not theirs. In other words, transit is good because it will allow them to drive faster. I won't bother addressing the self-evident insanity of such an attitude.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 30, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> But while you hear people touting the virtues of taking cars off the roads, it always seems to be other peoples' cars they're talking about, not theirs. In other words, transit is good because it will allow them to drive faster.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the laff riot, rmadisonwi. Gotta love the Onion!

No ads in Spanish (no ads period) on L.A. trains, though (Blue, Gold, Green, Red lines and Metrolink). Route maps, transit promo posters, and safety instructions only.


----------

